# Begrüssungsprogramm



## deadwater (14. April 2003)

Hallo erstmal,
gibt es vieleicht ein programm welches mich sprachlich beim
pc start begrüsst (z.b. guten morgen name)


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. April 2003)

nur mal so nen gedankenanstoss: es gibt doch dieses windows-begrüssungs-standard-klavier-gedudel. wenn du diese datei findest und ersetzt, sollte das eigentlich prima klappen. (frag mich jetzt aber bloss nicht, wo die sich befindet )


----------



## Yvonne Schomburg (14. April 2003)

Also entweder der Vorschlag von Silent , die Sound sollten sich in C:\windows\media befinden oder alternativ gab es schon zu den Urzeiten des PCs dudelige Sprachprogramme, die das Ansatzweise konnten.

Alternativ wäre die teure Lösung von Sparchprogrammen für Sehbehinderte möglich, z.B.:

· Yast
· Magic

Link: http://www.audiodata.de


----------



## möp (15. April 2003)

Soundprogramm - micro - draufsprechen - als wave in von yvonne genanten ordern speichern speicher - in Systemsteuerung akustische Signale die datei auswählen...

cu
möp


----------



## deadwater (15. April 2003)

Thanks


----------

